# Welcome Roaches!



## SamSp (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi All! Yesterday, I walked into the office, moved the coffee maker, and noticed two ugly roaches running along. I used a spray everywhere and noticed about 10 of them in different areas this morning. Is there a quicker and efficient alternative to sprays? I don't enjoy breathing in that stuff. Thanks! Sam


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

IF they are large roaches, the size often called "waterbugs" a granular bait such as baygon or niban or abathor will work well. Also bait in basement below if available.

If they are smaller, like german roaches, find a gel bait that comes in a plastic syringe. Look for active ingredient: fipronil; hydramethylnon; indoxacarb; boric acid; all are good. Keep the bait fresh by replacing regularly. Also, don't spray anywhere near the bait as you will be working against your baiting strategy. 

When possible, try to get an accurate identification. It will help. Keep us posted.


----------



## SamSp (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, they're definitely German roaches. I checked them out at http://www.goforthservices.com/services

Now, I have a big roach problem. I read your response this morning and got some of the bait. I hope they work soon. I just don't know how those buggers got into the office. Somebody must have left the door open. 

I guess I'm just lucky I didn't have a rodent problem. That would have cost me a lot more, I'm sure. 

Thanks for your advice; it really helped me. 

I'll let you know how the baits work.


----------

